

You cannot test for all browsers alone - ommunist
http://ommunist.com/2013/you-cannot-test-for-all-browsers-on-earth/
You can't rule them all.
======
ommunist
More to the point.

I am amazed and terrified how browser landscapes differ from country to
country. In the UK iPad Safari is now ahead of Mac OS X Safari, and in Russia
Opera became more popular than MSIE 8.0!

To sum it up, I now develop and test for the particular browser landscape, not
for everyone. This is not overkill methodology, but at least it is sane.

